# POLL: Which outdoor temp do you prefer 120 or -20



## PATRIOT (Jun 20, 2017)

I'll take 120 hands down!


----------



## LDUBS (Jun 20, 2017)

Can I just take the average of 50 deg's? If not, I've never been in -20 deg's. I'll take the 120.


----------



## onthewater102 (Jun 20, 2017)

-20 blankets are cheap.


----------



## Rumblejohn (Jun 20, 2017)

I'm going with 120, you can usually find shade and a cool drink. At -20, if I get caught outside for any length of time, my old cracker bones would freeze to death!


----------



## KMixson (Jun 21, 2017)

-20. Can't breathe when the temps are high. When cold, I can always add more clothes. When hot, you can only take off so much to no avail. I also get light headed, confused (more than normal), and just a tired worn out feeling. My body generates heat pretty well. When temps drop I always get asked "Are you not cold?" because i do not wear as many clothes as they do when it is cold outside. Actually my preferred perfect temp. is about 40 degrees.


----------



## Jim (Jun 21, 2017)

-20 :LOL2:


----------



## lovedr79 (Jun 21, 2017)

120. i hate the cold. the older i get the more arthritic joints i discover while hunting in 20 degree temps.


----------



## Johnny (Jun 21, 2017)

I just saw on the morning news that the airport in Phoenix, AZ @ 120*
is cancelling flights as it is just too hot for the planes to take off.
even if it IS a dry heat - either one is intolerable to this Florida Boy


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jun 21, 2017)

- 20
I can always put more clothes on. Never had trouble keeping warm in the cold. =D>


----------



## Butthead (Jun 21, 2017)

I would rather deal with -20, than 120. It's easier (and cheaper!) to stay warm, than get cool.
Plus, I'd rather go ice fishing than try to fish in 120 degree temps. :LOL2:


----------



## gnappi (Jun 21, 2017)

FWIW the weather reports the temperature IN THE SHADE without a breeze and is not the open air in full sunlight temperature! Out on my boat in sunny Florida last week I was OK going out in 90+ degree temps until I looked at my thermometer which read 120+ Wowser!

That said, this longtime Florida resident (40+ years) fled the icy northern climes and its politics and I miss neither. 

Properly watered and shaded the heat can only kill very few, while the extreme cold can be a ruthless killer to all. Sure losing availability of water or heat in either extreme will kill but I'd rather trust a water bottle and a tree for water and shade than a heater, fire or blankets for warmth. 

One cannot account for where, when or to whom they are born, but we can make decisions on the WHERE we land as adults, I chose warm


----------



## paper (Jun 21, 2017)

-20

Bluegills caught through the ice are delicious, and you can just throw beer in the cooler without ice, since it's in there to keep it from freezing..  

You can always sit on the back of a snowmobile and go trolling, too.. 8)

Oh, and my Mobile, Alabama born wife thinks ice fishing is nuts..


----------



## Ttexastom (Jun 21, 2017)

Neither really, being a retired truck driver, got to see both extremes. Seeing -25 in the winter as far south as kentucky, and in the middle of the summer in wisconsin seeing 80 degree temps. In the usa, having left florida, in winter with 65 degrees and the next day being in tennesse with 20 degrees this country has both extremes. Phoenix mentioned earlier can be murder in summer with temps approaching 120 degrees. No wonder there are so many snowbirds it the usa..!


----------



## Zum (Jun 21, 2017)

I've never been in the 100'same, can't imagine 120. Think I'll stay in the cold...but as long as it isn't blowing -20 isn't real bad.


----------



## LDUBS (Jun 21, 2017)

Well, I worked in the yard as long as I could stand it. Came in about noon with temps at 95. Hit 100 at about 3 pm. 

Sooo, looking at tomorrow's weather report, if I hit the lake at 6 am it will be about 70 deg's. By noon it will be about 95 deg's. That will give me 6 hours on the water. Life is good. 8)


----------



## riverbud55 (Jun 21, 2017)

ill take the 120,,, had 124 yesterday at the Topock AZ house,,,,124 really is not that bad :LOL2: ,,,, dump some water on the shirt and keep going,,, the swamp cooler keeps the house in the high 70s low 80s when it 115 outside when the humidity and dew point are low, electric bill should be less then 80 bucks for the month, dont think you could heat a house to 60 degrees for that, come monsoon season dont work worth a crap, wouldn't want to work in it for long,, last week had to put in a new water main started at 430 am was 83 by 10am was 105 and we were done at 11, made to 115 that day,,


----------



## BillPlayfoot (Jun 21, 2017)

I'll take 120 F over the -20 F. I don't like being cold


----------



## Crazyboat (Jun 22, 2017)

Both are pretty bad options, -20 the waters frozen over so you can't really fish or boat and 120 is too hot to do much of anything and a 40 MPH wind at that temp means your cruising around in a convection oven instead of just an oven. Neither are remotely enjoyable.


----------

